# mit der schwelenden Wunde



## codger

Herzog 2006, "Heil Hitler, das Schwein ist Tot!" page 158: "Zugleich beschäftigte man sich gern mit der schwelenden Wunde, der Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands." Duden 2011 seems to say this means "smouldering," as of a fire. This site seems to agree. But in the context, it seems plainly to mean "festering." A wound or sore does not smoulder; it festers.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

codger said:


> Herzog 2006, "Heil Hitler, das Schwein ist Tot!" page 158: "Zugleich beschäftigte man sich gern mit der schwelenden Wunde, der Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands." Duden 2011 seems to say this means "smouldering," as of a fire. This site seems to agree. But in the context, it seems plainly to mean "festering." A wound or sore does not smoulder; it festers.



It’s a mix-up. He means "schw*är*ende(n) Wunde"


> *fester* _vi_ (sore, wound: form pus)eitern _Vi_  entzünden _Vr_  (_gehoben_)*schwären* _Vi_
> 
> fester - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


----------



## codger

Maybe Herzog has a typo. ISBN 978-3-8218-0773-7,  Rudolph Herzog, HEIL HITLER, DAS SCHWEIN IST TOT! : LACHEN UNTER HITLER -- KOMIK UND HUMOR IM DRITTEN REICH, Eichborn, Frankfurt am Main, 2006, page 158, middle of the page, "schwelenden Wunde."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

codger said:


> Maybe Herzog has a typo.


I don't think it's a typo.


----------



## berndf

Wieso soll nicht wirklich s_chwelen _gemeint sein? Es ist zwar eine unorthodoxe Verwendung des Verbes, ergibt aber figurativ betrachtet durchaus Sinn (eine eher leichte aber nicht abheilende Wunde). Aus der Perspektive der Nazis war die _Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands_ zwar ein andauerndes Ärgernis aber wurde nicht als vordringliches Problem empfunden. Es gibt auch ein paar andere Belegstellen, wo eine solche figurative Bedeutung plausibel ist. So hat z.B. der deutsche Außenminister Heiko Maß den Ukrainekonflikt _eine seit Jahren schwelende Wunde in Europa_ bezeichnet.

Im Ursprung dieses Ausdruckes mag durchaus eine Verwechselung von _schwelen _und _schwären _sein aber es kann hier durchaus _schwelen_ gemeint sein.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

codger said:


> A wound or sore does not smoulder; it festers.


 
"schwelen" and "Wunde" do not collocate.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wieso soll nicht wirklich s_chwelen _gemeint sein? Es ist zwar eine unorthodoxe Verwendung des Verbes, ergibt aber figurativ betrachtet durchaus Sinn (eine eher leichte aber nicht abheilende Wunde).


Für mich ist das mehr als eine "unorthodoxe Verwendung", "die Wunde schwelt" ergibt für mich (auch in übertragener Bedeutung) keinen Sinn.



> 1. ⟨etw. schwelt⟩ etw. brennt langsam ohne Flamme




Hier die (im *DWDS* angegebenen) möglichen Subjekte in Verbindung mit "schwelen".



1. Konflikt2. Streit3. Führungskrise4. Regierungskrise5. Krise6. Glut7. Zwist8. Machtkampf9. Brand10. Rechtsstreit11. Tarifkonflikt12. Tarifstreit13. Brandherd14. Richtungsstreit15. Koalitionsstreit16. Grundsatzstreit17. Bürgerkrieg18. Rivalität19. Affäre20. Grenzstreit


----------



## berndf

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Autor erst Wörtbücher gewälzt hat, bevor er sich für diesen Ausdruck entschieden hat.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> figurativ betrachtet durchaus Sinn (eine eher leichte aber nicht abheilende Wunde)


Das denke ich auch: "Schwärend" ist eine Wunde, die sich mit Eiter und Schmerzen ständig bemerkbar macht.

Das ist bei den hier gemeinten Umständen nicht der Fall. Warum sollen Wörter nicht im Laufe der Zeit neue und erweiterte oder ganz abgewandelte Bedeutungen annehmen?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Autor erst Wörtbücher gewälzt hat


Normalerweise  braucht ein Autor keine Wörterbücher zu wälzen, um die Bedeutung von "schwelen" zu kennen. (Das habe _ich_ getan, da es mir nicht liegt, ohne Belege Behauptungen aufzustellen ).

Ich bleibe mit Schlabberlatz davon überzeugt, dass es sich um eine Verwechslung handelt.


Schlabberlatz said:


> It’s a mix-up.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bleibe mit Schlabberlatz davon überzeugt, dass es sich um eine Verwechslung handelt.


Das habe ich ja auch als Möglichkeit durchaus bestätigt. Nur ist es kein unbekanntes Phänomen, dass aus Verwechslungen neue Verwendungen entstehen. In der Belegstelle der Äußerung von Heiko Maß scheint der Ausdruck außerdem von dem verbreiteten Ausdruck _schwelender Konflikt_ beeinflusst. Ein solcher Einfluss wäre auch in der gegebenen Situation plausibel.


----------



## manfy

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit der "schwelenden Wunde", speziell da es ja im figurativen Sinn um einen Streit, Konflikt, Zwist geht.
Either way, "festering wound" is a good translation considering that _festering _can also express a figurative sense of:


> (of a negative feeling or a problem) becoming worse or more intense, especially through long-term neglect or indifference.
> "they had ignored festering social problems"
> _(Google definition based on Lexico)_


"Becoming worse or more intense [over time]" fits very well to my idea of "schwelend" in its figurative use as some problem/issue/annoyance that just doesn't want to go away.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Hier die (im *DWDS* angegebenen) möglichen Subjekte in Verbindung mit "schwelen".


Richtig! Die Kernbedeutung ist "schwelendes Feuer" -- alles andere ist figurativ. Wenn Konflikte, Streitereien, Krisen etc. schwelen, dann passt der Vergleich zum Feuer perfekt.

Eine Wunde kann nicht schwelen. Das ist einfach eine falsche, nicht idiomatische Verwendung. Wir sollten hier nicht jeden Fehler irgendwie schönreden und zurechtbiegen. Da at einfach jemand eine falsche, nicht-idiomatische Kollokation verwendet und Punkt. 

Fehler passieren. Ist doch nicht schlimm. Aber bitte nicht Fehler zu "geht vielleicht doch" aufwerten, anstatt sie klar zu benennen.


----------



## berndf

Die Frage, so wie ich sie verstehe, ist aber nicht, was ob der "richtig" oder "idiomatisch" ist, sondern was der Autor meinte. _Schwelen _kann durchaus komplett "falsch" (was immer das Kriterium für "falsch" ist) und "unidiomatisch" aber trotzdem genau so gemeint sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe wenig Sinn darin, "gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt" schönzureden. Die Vermischung von Redewendungen ist ja nicht extrem selten, sondern ein recht verbreiteter Fehler. Mit Betonung auf Fehler.


----------



## manfy

I'm not getting involved in that discussion...

@codger, you can also read "schwelende Wunde" as a literary form of "schwelender Schmerz", in which case "smoldering pain" is not a bad semantic translation and collocation in English, I think.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe wenig Sinn darin, "gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt" schönzureden. Die Vermischung von Redewendungen ist ja nicht extrem selten, sondern ein recht verbreiteter Fehler. Mit Betonung auf Fehler.


Natürlich kann man das als "Fehler" bezeichnen. Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht um die Frage, ob der Autor _schwärend_ gemeint hat und fälschlich _schwelend_ geschrieben hat oder ob er tatsächlich _schwelend_ meinte. Aus dem Kontext erscheint mir die zweite Interpretation plausibler als die erste.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> ob der Autor _schwärend_ gemeint hat und fälschlich _schwelend_ geschrieben


Wer weiß, ob er das erste Wort überhaupt kannte. Er hat meiner Meinung nach einfach eine Redewendung verwendet, die es gar nicht gibt. Mehr möchte ich gar nicht spekulieren.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Natürlich kann man das als "Fehler" bezeichnen. Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht um die Frage, ob der Autor _schwärend_ gemeint hat und fälschlich _schwelend_ geschrieben hat oder ob er tatsächlich _schwelend_ meinte. Aus dem Kontext erscheint mir die zweite Interpretation plausibler als die erste.


Mir auch. Man spricht doch auch von "brennendem Schmerz". Ich habe nach wie vor kein Problem damit, dass man Kollokationen neu gestalten kann.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wer weiß, ob er das erste Wort überhaupt kannte. Er hat meiner Meinung nach einfach eine Redewendung verwendet, die es gar nicht gibt. Mehr möchte ich gar nicht spekulieren.


Du glaubst also, dass die Frage unbeantwortet bleiben müsse, weil man nur spekulieren könne?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Du glaubst also, dass die Frage unbeantwortet bleiben müsse, weil man nur spekulieren könne?


Man darf natürlich spekulieren. Aber man sollte meiner Meinung nach zweierlei antworten:

Erstens: Diese Redewendung oder Kollokation gibt es nicht; sie ist wahrscheinlich eine Neuschöpfung oder irrtümliche Vermischung.
Zweitens: Gemeint ist eine Wunde, die nicht abheilt, sondern fortdauernd zu Problemen führt; dauerhaft entzündet und schmerzhaft bleibt.
Das Erwähnen der seltenen, aber korrekten Kollokation "schwärende Wunde" mag eine gute Ergänzung sein. Das Erwähnen der korrekten Kollokationen wie in #7 erscheint mir überaus sinnvoll.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Zweitens: Gemeint ist eine Wunde, die nicht abheilt, sondern fortdauernd zu Problemen führt; dauerhaft entzündet und schmerzhaft bleibt.


Also so beschrieben, dass der mögliche Bedeutungsunterschied im Dunklen bleibt?


----------



## elroy

I don’t see a problem here.  Mixed metaphors can be artistic, expressive, and effective.  Here something has the qualities of a.) a wound and b.) something that smolders.  This is expressed using a mixed metaphor.  Conventional language and established collocations aren’t always enough for us to express everything we wish to express in all of its complexity and depth.  That’s what poetry and literature are all about.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Ich habe nach wie vor kein Problem damit, dass man Kollokationen neu gestalten kann.


Ich (im Prinzip) auch nicht, aber "eine schwelende Wunde" klingt m.E. total schräg.

Mit "eine schwelende Krankheit***" (~ eine sich 'unterirdisch' entwickelnde Krankheit) hätte ich kein Problem, aber das Bild einer "schwelenden Wunde" will mir einfach nicht eingehen.

*** "eine schwelende Krankheit" = une maladie qui couve 
"eine schwelende Wunde" = une blessure qui couve  


Edit
schwelen (figurativ) = sich heimlich / unbemerkt entwickeln und dann (meistens) plötzlich ausbrechen

Das ist nicht anwendbar auf eine Wunde. Eine Wunde, die _schwärt _bleibt nicht unbemerkt!

"die Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands" war ganz eindeutig eine *schwärende *Wunde für Hitler.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> schwelen (figurativ) = sich heimlich / unbemerkt


Hier eher: _auf Sparflamme brennend_.

Schwelbrände sind zwar oft unter der Oberfläche und das wird in figurativen Verwendungen auch oft ausgenutzt (etwa: _Unter der Oberfläche schwelte der Konflikt weiter_). Dass der Brand unterirdisch oder versteckt ist, gehört aber eigentlich nicht zur Kernbedeutung von _schwelen_, sondern dass ein Brand langsam und ohne offene Flammen brennt. _Schwelen_ steht im Gegensatz zu _lodern_.

Die Figurative Bedeutung wäre also, dass die Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands eher ein anhaltendes Ärgernis als ein bedeutendes Problem darstellt. Im Beispiel von Heiko Maß kommt noch hinzu, dass von dem Schwelbrand des Konfliktes die Gefahr des Auflodernds in sich birgt.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich passt das Bild. Die Landschaft im Krieg ist verwundet, hat Wunden, und diese schwelen.
Nach Napalmangriffen auf Vietnam brannten und schwelten unlöschbare Wunden ebenfalls. Und am Menschen. Zum Teil wandelten sie sich in schwärende Wunden. Und oft schwelten die Wunden figurativ im Herzen weiter.
.
Betrachtet die deutschen Angriffe auf Stalingrad. Da schwelten und brannten viele Wunden.

Im Krieg können Wunden brennen und also auch schwelen. Wörtlich und figurativ.

Für mich funktioniert das Bild gut.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> "die Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands" war ganz eindeutig eine *schwärende *Wunde für Hitler.




Und Hitlers Angriffe auf England erzeugten brennende, schwelende und schwärende Wunden. Figurativ und wörtlich. In der Landschaft und an Bürgern.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "die Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands" war ganz eindeutig eine *schwärende *Wunde für Hitler.


Eher nicht. Eher ein Ärgernis als ein schwere Wunde. Darum hat Hitler den Battle of Britain auch wieder eingestellt, als eine schnelle Besetzung Britanniens nicht in Sicht war. Der Fokus war auch schon damals schon im Osten. Das strategische Ziel im Westen war es, eine gut verteidigbare Westgrenze zu schaffen und das war im Sommer 1941, dem Beginn des Russlandfeldzuges, erreicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt noch etwas: Eine schwärende Wunde ist sichtbar. Eine schwelende Wunde kann unter der Oberfläche schwelen. Man sieht sie dann erst, wenn das Feuer wieder ausbricht - oder es zumindest stark zu rauchen beginnt oder an die Oberfläche gelangt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es gibt auch ein paar andere Belegstellen, wo eine solche figurative Bedeutung plausibel ist. So hat z.B. der deutsche Außenminister Heiko Maß den Ukrainekonflikt _eine seit Jahren schwelende Wunde in Europa_ bezeichnet.


 Hier habe ich noch einen guten Beleg gefunden:

_Krieg, eine Situation, die das Leben auf den Kopf stellt. [...] Menschen erleben sich in absoluter Hilflosigkeit, ohne Handlungsoptionen. Das haftet an. Die Seele trägt das als große schwelende Wunde._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Autor erst Wörtbücher gewälzt hat


Hätte er es mal gemacht … 


Kajjo said:


> Wer weiß, ob er das erste Wort überhaupt kannte.






berndf said:


> So hat z.B. der deutsche Außenminister Heiko Maß den Ukrainekonflikt _eine seit Jahren schwelende Wunde in Europa_ bezeichnet.


Äußerungen von (maximal) mittelmäßigen Politikern sollte man nicht zum Maasstab machen 

Was diesen und auch die anderen Belege angeht: überzeugt mich alles nicht. Gibt es auch Belege von anerkannten Autoren? Ich bezweifle es.

Ich bleibe dabei:


Schlabberlatz said:


> "schwelen" and "Wunde" do not collocate.



Nun gut, es ist wohl auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Wenn ihr es toll findet, bitteschön. Es darf ja jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden. Dass man die ausgetretenen Pfade auch mal verlassen darf, das sehe ich auch so, siehe z. B. hier: zum Greifen nah
Aber das mit der „schwelenden“ Wunde passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie würdest Du es bezeichnen, wenn aus der Wunde, die der Krieg in die Erde geschlagen hat,  Rauch ausdringt und sie im Inneren glimmt und schwelt?

--- In #1 haben wir eine psychologische Wunde. In England wurden Wunden geschlagen, aber England wurde nicht besiegt.
Es waren figurative Wunden. Ich denke, "schwelen" erinnert hier an einen Zündfaden. Es schwelt in Hitler und kann zur Explosion führen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Wie würdest Du es bezeichnen, wenn aus der Wunde, die der Krieg in die Erde geschlagen hat, Rauch ausdringt und sie im Inneren glimmt und schwelt?


Was soll das für eine Wunde sein?  Ein Bombenkrater? Dann sage ich _schwelender Bombenkrater_.


----------



## Hutschi

DWDS zu "schwelen":

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

*



			schwelen
		
Click to expand...

*


> Vb. ‘ohne Flamme langsam brennen’ beruht auf mnd. nd. swēlen ‘langsam, ohne Flamme brennen, Gras dörren, Heu machen’, das im 18. Jh. in die Literatursprache aufgenommen wird. Mit mnl. swēlen, nl. zwelen ‘Heu wenden’ (eigentlich ‘trocken machen’), aengl. swelan ‘(ver)brennen, sich entzünden, *schwären (von Wunden)’,* den Intensivbildungen ahd. swelzan, swilizōn ‘sengen, rösten’ ( *... Mehr*



PS:

Duden

schwelen
Bedeutung 3:



> untergründig wirksam sein
> BEISPIEL
> 
> Hass schwelte in ihm


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Äußerungen von (maximal) mittelmäßigen Politikern sollte man nicht zum Maasstab machen


Ich würde mich schwer damit tun, einzig aufgrund eigener politischen Präferenzen die öffentlichen Äußerungen eines deutschen Außenministers als Belegstelle zu disqualifizieren. Ich bin schon ein wenig verwundert, dass Du das anders siehst.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Nun gut, es ist wohl auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Wenn ihr es toll findet, bitteschön. Es darf ja jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden. Dass man die ausgetretenen Pfade auch mal verlassen darf, das sehe ich auch so, siehe z. B. hier: zum Greifen nah
> Aber das mit der „schwelenden“ Wunde passt einfach nicht.


Ob man das sagen sollte oder ob das falsch oder richtig ist oder ob das idiomatisch oder nicht idiomatisch ist, darum geht es, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, in der Frage eigentlich nicht, sondern einzig darum, ob der Autor das ernst meinte oder einen Wortwahlfehler gemacht hat und eigentlich etwas anderes sagen wollte. Und es ist durchaus plausibel, dass er es ernst meinte: Zum ersten, weil es in den historischen Kontext des Deutschland kurz vor Beginn des Russlandfeldzuges semantisch besser passt als _schwären_, zum zweiten, weil _schwären _ein ungewöhnliches Wort ist, das schlecht in das Register des Textes passt und drittens, weil es valide Belegstellen gibt, egal die einem gefallen oder nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> DWDS zu "schwelen":


Was steht denn da? Bitte genau hinschauen! Da steht nur, dass das altenglische Wort ›swelan‹ auch die Bedeutung ›schwären‹ hatte.



berndf said:


> Ich würde mich schwer damit tun, einzig aufgrund eigener politischen Präferenzen die öffentlichen Äußerungen eines deutschen Außenministers als Belegstelle zu disqualifizieren. Ich bin schon ein wenig verwundert, dass Du das anders siehst.


Du solltest Äußerungen, hinter denen ein Zwinkersmiley steht, nicht auf die Goldwaage legen.


berndf said:


> Ob man das sagen sollte oder ob das falsch oder richtig ist oder ob das idiomatisch oder nicht idiomatisch ist, darum geht es, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, in der Frage eigentlich nicht, sondern einzig darum, ob der Autor das ernst meinte oder einen Wortwahlfehler gemacht hat und eigentlich etwas anderes sagen wollte. Und es ist durchaus plausibel, dass er es ernst meinte: Zum ersten, weil es in den historischen Kontext des Deutschland kurz vor Beginn des Russlandfeldzuges semantisch besser passt als _schwären_, zum zweiten, weil _schwären _ein ungewöhnliches Wort ist, das schlecht in das Register des Textes passt und drittens, weil es valide Belegstellen gibt, egal die einem gefallen oder nicht,


Wir werden uns da offensichtlich nicht mehr einig. Für dich kollokiert es, für mich nicht. Können wir es dabei belassen?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was steht denn da? Bitte genau hinschauen


Wenn Du genau hinschaust, siehst Du, dass ein Zusammenhang besteht.


Edit: Der Dudeneintrag für _schwelen _sollte Dich eigentlich überzeugen:



> untergründig wirksam sein



Noch ein edit: Ob es kollokiert, weiß ich nicht. 
 Im gegebenen Zusammenhang passt es aber. Deshalb denke ich, dass es Absicht war.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Edit: Der Dudeneintrag für _schwelen _sollte Dich eigentlich überzeugen:


Nein, denn eine Wunde ist nicht im Untergrund verborgen, sondern befindet sich an der Oberfläche.


Hutschi said:


> Wenn Du genau hinschaust, siehst Du, dass ein Zusammenhang besteht.


Welcher? Was habe ich deiner Meinung nach übersehen? (Bedenke bitte, dass es um einen Begriff der deutschen Gegenwartssprache geht.)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nein, denn eine Wunde ist nicht im Untergrund verborgen, sondern an der Oberfläche.


Das Verb _schwelen _hat semantisch nichts mit _Untergrund_ oder _Oberfläche _zu tun. In der Praxis ist ein Schwelbrand *oft* im Untergrund. Mit der Bedeutung des Verbs hat das aber nichts zu tun und faktisch notwendig ist das auch nicht. Ein Schwelbrand kann durchaus auch an der Oberfläche auftreten.

(Siehe auch #25 oben)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Nun gut, dann kommt es eben auch an der Oberfläche vor. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass _Wunden_ schwelen würden. Sie _schwären_.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Es darf ja jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden.


Ich kann echt damit leben, wenn ihr euch meiner Meinung nicht anschließt. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch damit leben, wenn ich mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließe? Mein Eindruck ist, dass das hier langsam zu einer dieser Nein!-Doch!-Nein!-Doch!-Diskussionen verkommt.

Edit:
Kleiner Nachtrag noch, da ich nach einer Alternative gefragt wurde: Wenn ich über eine Wunde spreche, die nicht verheilt, dann sage ich – ja was denn? Genau: _eine Wunde, die nicht verheilt_. Die deutsche Sprache wird nicht ärmer, wenn man auf den (unpassenden) Begriff „schwelende Wunde“ verzichtet.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich kann echt damit leben, wenn ihr euch meiner Meinung nicht anschließt. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch damit leben, wenn ich mich eurer Meinung nicht anschließe? Mein Eindruck ist, dass das hier langsam zu einer dieser Nein!-Doch!-Nein!-Doch!-Diskussionen verkommt.
> 
> Edit:
> Kleiner Nachtrag noch, da ich nach einer Alternative gefragt wurde: Wenn ich über eine Wunde spreche, die nicht verheilt, dann sage ich – ja was denn? Genau: _eine Wunde, die nicht verheilt_. Die deutsche Sprache wird nicht ärmer, wenn man auf den (unpassenden) Begriff „schwelende Wunde“ verzichtet.


Es geht doch gar nicht um deine oder meine Meinung oder von sonst jemand in diesem Forum. Es geht einzig darum, was Rudolf Herzog in diesem konkreten Satz sagen wollte.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um deine oder meine Meinung oder von sonst jemand in diesem Forum. Es geht einzig darum, was Rudolf Herzog in diesem konkreten Satz sagen wollte.


Ausgangspunkt war die Frage, ob ›schwelen‹ und ›Wunde‹ zusammenpassen:


codger said:


> Herzog 2006, "Heil Hitler, das Schwein ist Tot!" page 158: "Zugleich beschäftigte man sich gern mit der schwelenden Wunde, der Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands." Duden 2011 seems to say this means "smouldering," as of a fire. This site seems to agree. But in the context, it seems plainly to mean "festering." A wound or sore does not smoulder; it festers.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ausgangspunkt war die Frage, ob ›schwelen‹ und ›Wunde‹ zusammenpassen:


Nein. Die Frage war, ob schwelen hier wirklich gemeint war obwohl _schwelen_ und _Wunde_ nicht zusammen passen, woraus gefolgert wurde:


codger said:


> But in the context, it seems plainly to mean "festering."


Und genau das habe ich bezweiflet:


berndf said:


> Wieso soll nicht wirklich s_chwelen _gemeint sein?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Und das, und auch nur das, habe ich bezweifelt:


Na gut, ich gehe eher davon aus, dass ›schwären‹ gemeint ist. Und wenn ›schwelen‹ gemeint sein sollte, dann sollte der Autor seinen Gedanken eine bessere Form geben. Wie wär’s mit ›Schwelbrand‹?


----------



## berndf

Vielleicht. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich dazu keine feste Meinung. Ich sehe es im Prinzip ähnlich wir @elroy, dass man durchaus auch einmal Metaphern jenseits ausgetretenen Pfade gebrauchen können soll. Wenn eine kreative Verbindung von Metaphern allerdings dazu führt, dass sie nicht mehr verstanden werden, ist dann vielleicht doch eine Grenze erreicht. 

In diesem Fall bin ich mir etwas unschlüssig, ob das Problem daran liegt, dass wir (das eine Lager in dieser Diskussion) zu "liberal" denken und uns zu viel zurecht interpretieren wollen oder ob das Problem bei Euch (dem andere Lager) an der Weigerung, "out of the box" zu denken, liegt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> dass ein Zusammenhang besteht


Wenn es das gleiche bedeutet, dann kann man auf ›schwelend‹ problemlos verzichten und stattdessen ›schwärend‹ sagen. Wenn es nicht das gleiche bedeutet … prima, dann sind wir uns einig.



berndf said:


> und uns zu viel zurecht interpretieren wollen





berndf said:


> Eher ein Ärgernis als ein schwere Wunde.


Warum sollte der Autor etwas, das nur als Ärgernis angesehen wurde, als ›Wunde‹ bezeichnen? Warum sollte er es als ›schwelend‹ bezeichnen? Wenn es schwelt, ist es nicht (nur) ein Ärgernis, sondern eine Gefahr, mindestens eine latente Gefahr. (Aber halt, die Wunde ist ja an der Oberfläche und der Brand schwelt an der Oberfläche. Also ist es gar nicht latent, sondern offensichtlich  Spaß beiseite, mir will das Ganze einfach nicht einleuchten.)

Edit:


> Es wurden keine Treffer in diesem Korpus gefunden.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Das überrascht mich dann doch ein wenig, denn es wurden weiter oben ja einige Belege zitiert. Sind meine Sucheinstellungen falsch? 

Edit 2:


codger said:


> "Zugleich beschäftigte man sich gern mit der schwelenden Wunde, der Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands."


Wer ist denn eigentlich „man“? Hitler? Doch wohl eher nicht. Es geht also nicht um seine Sichtweise. Ich nehme an, dass die Witzeerzähler (oder Witzeerfinder) gemeint sind. Warum hätten sie die Sache zum Thema von Witzen machen sollen, wenn sie sie als eher unwichtig angesehen hätten? „schwärende Wunde“ passt also.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nein, denn eine Wunde ist nicht im Untergrund verborgen, sondern an der Oberfläche.


Da ha


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn es schwelt, ist es nicht (nur) ein Ärgernis, sondern eine Gefahr, mindestens eine latente Gefahr. (Aber halt, die Wunde ist ja an der Oberfläche und der Brand schwelt an der Oberfläche.



Eine Wunde kann an der Oberfläche bereits geschlossen (oder verborgen) sein. Dann ist "schwelen" berechtigt. (Wenn ich Deine Angaben korrekt interpretiere).


Ein Zusammenhang bedeutet nicht Gleichheit oder Identität.
Es gibt Übergänge.

Viele heutige Wörter waren früher Metaphern. Auch hier gibt es Übergänge.

Bei Bedeutungsänderungen bleiben oft Andeutungen der früheren Bedeutung. Auch das wäre ein möglicher Zusammenhang.
Etymologie ist immer ein Zusammenhang. Selbst bei Bedeutungsumkehr.

---

Könnten wir uns wenigstens einigen, dass es eine Art Koffersatz ist bzw. sein könnte (analog zum Kofferwort)?
Dabei könnten Teile in der Mitte weggelassen werden. Das wäre unabhängig von dem, was der Autor gegebenenfalls wollte.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Bei Bedeutungsänderungen bleiben oft Andeutungen der früheren Bedeutung. Auch das wäre ein möglicher Zusammenhang.
> Etymologie ist immer ein Zusammenhang. Selbst bei Bedeutungsumkehr.


Du behauptest also weiterhin, es gebe einen etymologischen Zusammenhang zwischen den deutschen Verben ›schwelen‹ und ›schwären‹?  Ein Blick auf die etymologischen Angaben bei DWDS zeigt, dass es einen solchen Zusammenhang nicht gibt.



> schwelen  Vb.   ‘ohne Flamme langsam brennen’ beruht auf mnd. nd. swēlen ‘langsam, ohne Flamme brennen, Gras dörren, Heu machen’,
> […]
> läßt sich das Verb auf eine Wurzel ie. *su̯el- ‘schwelen, brennen’ (s. ↗Sonne) zurückführen.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache





> schwären  Vb.   ‘eitern’. Das ehemals stark flektierende Verb ahd. sweran ‘schmerzen’ (10. Jh.),
> […]
> so daß von einer Wurzel ie. *su̯er- ‘schwären, eitern’ auszugehen ist. […]
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Hutschi

*



			swelan ‘(ver)brennen,
		
Click to expand...

*


> sich entzünden, *schwären (von Wunden)’*



(ebenda)

"Schwären" ist demnach als mögliche Metapher in "Schwelen" enthalten.

Es ist eine Folge bzw. ein mögliches Synonym von "entzünden".

Metaphern verwenden oft solche Zusammenhänge.

Warum darf man "entzünden" verwenden, aber "schwelen" nicht? In Altenglisch wurde "swelan" sogar zu einer eigenständigen Wortbedeutung, zu einer "toten" Metapher. In Deutsch ist "entzünden" eine tote Metapher.

In Deutsch ist die "schwelende Wunde" eine Metapher, denn die Bedeutung ist nicht zu einer eigenständigen Wortbedeutung geworden.
Bei "schwären" ist das in Deutsch der Fall. Es ist eine tote Metapher.

Eine Verbindung bedeutet nicht, dass das eine Wort direkt vom anderen abstammt. Das kann sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Bitte nicht unvollständig zitieren!


> *aengl.* swelan ‘(ver)brennen, sich entzünden, schwären (von Wunden)’



Wenn im alten England vor tausend Jahren einmal ›l‹ und ›r‹ verwechselt wurden, dann ist das für die Etymologie deutscher Verben ungefähr so relevant, wie wenn in China ein Sack Leis umfällt. Das ist wohlgemerkt nicht diskriminierend gemeint, sondern soll nur aufzeigen, dass solche Verwechslungen nichts Ungewöhnliches sind. Sie ändern nichts an der Bedeutung. Sie gehen darauf zurück, dass ›l‹ und ›r‹ verwandte Laute sind. (Das bezieht sich auf das ›Zungenspitzen-r‹.) Ein weiteres Beispiel: die englischen Namen Cathe*r*ine und Kath*l*een.


----------



## Hutschi

Letztlich geht es nicht primär um die Etymologie, sondern um die Metapher.
Relevant ist, dass die Metapher "schwelende Wunde" alles Erforderliche fürs Verständnis enthält und in Deutsch zulässig ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Letztlich geht es nicht primär um die Etymologie, sondern um die Metapher.


Primär nicht, aber sekundär schon? Inwiefern?


----------



## Hutschi

Es geht darum, zu zeigen, dass die Metapher "schwelen" nicht absurd ist, nicht falsch ist, sondern sogar in einer Sprache bei gleicher Wurzel bis zur toten Metapher wurde.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es geht darum, zu zeigen, dass die Metapher nicht absurd ist, nicht falsch ist, sondern sogar in einer Sprache bis zur toten Metapher wurde.


Darin steckt:
Es geht darum, zu zeigen, dass die Metapher […] sogar in einer Sprache bis zur toten Metapher wurde.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es diese von dir behauptete Metapher nicht. Es liegt einfach eine Verwechslung von ›l‹ und ›r‹ vor, s. o.


----------



## Hutschi

Dafür, dass es sie nicht gibt, kommt sie ziemlich häufig vor. 

Im Übrigen: Wenn es eine Verwechslung ist (was ich nicht glaube):  Verwechslungen sind oft Ausgangspunkt für Wortentstehung.

Ich denke "schwärende Wunde"  passt im vorliegenden Kontext nicht so gut. Es fehlt die ständige Gefahr eines plötzlichen erneuten Ausbruchs der Flammen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Dafür, dass es sie nicht gibt, kommt sie ziemlich häufig vor.


Im Altenglischen? Du sagst doch, dass es im Altenglischen zur toten Metapher wurde, s. o. Ich bitte um Belege für die altenglische Entsprechung von „schwelende Wunde“.

Und im Deutschen? Ist es da häufig? Das habe ich weiter oben schon angezweifelt:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Es wurden keine Treffer in diesem Korpus gefunden.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
> 
> 
> 
> Das überrascht mich dann doch ein wenig, denn es wurden weiter oben ja einige Belege zitiert. Sind meine Sucheinstellungen falsch?
Click to expand...

Und gibt es irgendwelche Belege von anerkannten Autoren? Ich glaube nicht. Und selbst wenn man irgendwo einen vereinzelten Beleg finden könnte, wäre das dann wohl als Ausnahme zu sehen und als Bestätigung der Tatsache, dass niemand vollkommen ist.



Hutschi said:


> Ich denke "schwärende Wunde" passt im vorliegenden Kontext nicht so gut.


Doch:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum sollte der Autor etwas, das nur als Ärgernis angesehen wurde, als ›Wunde‹ bezeichnen? Warum sollte er es als ›schwelend‹ bezeichnen? Wenn es schwelt, ist es nicht (nur) ein Ärgernis, sondern eine Gefahr, mindestens eine latente Gefahr. (Aber halt, die Wunde ist ja an der Oberfläche und der Brand schwelt an der Oberfläche. Also ist es gar nicht latent, sondern offensichtlich  Spaß beiseite, mir will das Ganze einfach nicht einleuchten.)
> […]
> 
> Edit 2:
> Wer ist denn eigentlich „man“? Hitler? Doch wohl eher nicht. Es geht also nicht um seine Sichtweise. Ich nehme an, dass die Witzeerzähler (oder Witzeerfinder) gemeint sind. Warum hätten sie die Sache zum Thema von Witzen machen sollen, wenn sie sie als eher unwichtig angesehen hätten? „schwärende Wunde“ passt also.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es diese von dir behauptete Metapher nicht.


Es gibt sie, wenn sie jemand benutzt. Was Hutschi zu beschreiben versucht, ist, dass die Metapher plausible ist und das ist sie bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Metaphern leben durchaus davon, dass man sie ad hoc erzeugen kann, um ein Bild zu evozieren.

Dass dies keine _gängige _Metapher ist, ist hier wohl unstrittig und davon muss Du hier niemanden überzeugen.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum sollte der Autor etwas, das nur als Ärgernis angesehen wurde, als ›Wunde‹ bezeichnen? Warum sollte er es als ›schwelend‹ bezeichnen? Wenn es schwelt, ist es nicht (nur) ein Ärgernis, sondern eine Gefahr, mindestens eine latente Gefahr.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warum sollte der Autor etwas, das nur als Ärgernis angesehen wurde, als ›Wunde‹ bezeichnen? Warum sollte er es als ›schwelend‹ bezeichnen? Wenn es schwelt, ist es nicht (nur) ein Ärgernis, sondern eine Gefahr, mindestens eine latente Gefahr.
Click to expand...


Ich habe an meinem Körper zur Zeit zwei kleinere Wunden, die ich als "Ärgernis" und als "schwach brennend" bezeichnen würde. Ich verstehe die Metapher durchaus intuitiv.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Es gibt sie, wenn sie jemand benutzt.


Es ging in der Diskussion um das altenglische Verb. Dass „schwelende Wunde“ (im Deutschen) schonmal benutzt wurde und dementsprechend existiert, habe ich an keiner Stelle in Abrede gestellt.


berndf said:


> Dass dies keine _gängige _Metapher ist, ist hier wohl unstrittig und davon muss Du hier niemanden überzeugen.


Doch. [Ich muss offensichtlich jemanden überzeugen.] Vgl.:


Hutschi said:


> Dafür, dass es sie nicht gibt, kommt sie ziemlich häufig vor.




Wir können die Gedanken des Autors nicht lesen. Unsere unterschiedlichen Standpunkte sind nun wohl ausgiebig genug diskutiert worden. Es ging mir in #48 darum, den behaupteten etymologischen Zusammenhang zu hinterfragen. Dann ist es wieder ausgeufert.

Ich bleibe dabei:


Schlabberlatz said:


> codger said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Zugleich beschäftigte man sich gern mit der schwelenden Wunde, der Uneinnehmbarkeit Englands."
> 
> 
> 
> Wer ist denn eigentlich „man“? Hitler? Doch wohl eher nicht. Es geht also nicht um seine Sichtweise. Ich nehme an, dass die Witzeerzähler (oder Witzeerfinder) gemeint sind. Warum hätten sie die Sache zum Thema von Witzen machen sollen, wenn sie sie als eher unwichtig angesehen hätten? „schwärende Wunde“ passt also.
Click to expand...


Kontext:


codger said:


> Herzog 2006, "Heil Hitler, das Schwein ist Tot!" page 158


Heil Hitler, das Schwein ist tot!


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Und gibt es irgendwelche Belege von anerkannten Autoren? Ich glaube nicht. Und selbst wenn man irgendwo einen vereinzelten Beleg finden könnte, wäre das dann wohl als Ausnahme zu sehen und als Bestätigung der Tatsache, dass niemand vollkommen ist.


*+ 1*

"schwelende Wunde" ist für mich nur als Ausrutscher (statt "schwärende Wunde") zu erklären.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Unsere unterschiedlichen Standpunkte sind nun wohl ausgiebig genug diskutiert worden.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Es ging mir in #48 darum, den behaupteten etymologischen Zusammenhang zu hinterfragen.


Einen etymologischen Zusammenhang gibt es eindeutig nicht. Da bin ich mit Dir vollkommen einig.


----------

